# Briggs and Stratton Intek Series- Problem with throttle



## vadimosk (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello.

I have any almost new engine Briggs and Stratton Intek Series 1350. But it do not respond for throttle action. I looking for the springs in the operator manual. In manual are two, in my engine also two. In manual are two link control, in my engine also two. I don`t know who ist fault.

Thanks for responds, Michal.
(PS: Sorry for my poor English - i never teach this language. Only from net)

Here are video, photos and the site from manual.

*Video on Youtube:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlXcIB_C5IE

*Photos of engine control:*



























*The operation manual page:*


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Two things to check first; make sure the throttle plate in the carb is free, just move it with your finger tip to make sure it moves freely. Second is to make sure the nut and bolt (562 & 505) on the governor arm, (it has holes for the springs) is tight.


----------



## vadimosk (Dec 19, 2008)

The problem is solved. I clean the air filter, because the link No. 632 is conroled with the vacuum, no manual control.  Uf uf.
Thanks, Michal.


----------

